# What instruments do you play?



## Everymanalion (Aug 26, 2012)

When busking, for personal fun or just in general. What can you play?


----------



## Earth (Aug 26, 2012)

from say 1989 until 1991, 92... i played electric bass!!
used a couple of Mouse amps and either my ancient fender jazz bass thats been converted to frettless or my hagstrom 8 string bass.
since i was one of those free jazz improv nuts, i did quite well - meaning folks dug what i was doing...
then again, that kind of music was still somewhat in vogue in nyc....


----------



## Earth (Aug 26, 2012)

oh, this includes personal fun too??
everything, as i built my own private recording studio quite some time ago


----------



## firefly composer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmmmm .... Well aside from my production work, mostly keyboards in bands. My main passion has always been accoustic guitar with Electric not far behind but finding a good keyboardist is harder than many think so I usually took that role including in my present band. Also have abouut 20 years of Bass work under my belt.

Gonna start busking in a couple of weeks so it will be mainly my accoustic guitar doing some epic originals and some of my fav cover tunes that everyone of all ages will recognize.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 27, 2012)

Eh... I can play guitar, bass (obviously), mando, dobro, hand drums (or a kit) and a little harmonica I suppose... I don't busk often tho... I have a guitar with me right now and I'm on the road.. Only busked once so far.
But yeah, I be playin'.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I play Cello and Bass. I am trying to learn the flute and keyboard.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Mando(main instrument), guitar, uke ( soprano and baritone) , banjo, fiddle, kazoo, mouth harp, and drum kit.

Was originally a drummer and when i went on the road i decided that id learn the smallest stringed instrument i could get and settled on the mando. I also decided on that because its kinda the "drum of bluegrass." Then years afterward i discovered that the baritone uke IS THE SHIT! Its slightly larger than a mando but it projects very well. Its basically a guitar at half the size and only the 4 bottom strings.

On a slightly related note, if anyone comes thru Portland, OR and wants to jam, busk, make-drunken-musical-asses-of-selves-while-receiving-money, then hit me up when you come thru.


----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving (Feb 19, 2013)

i play acoustic guitar i have a shitty kids uke tho its hello kitty haha


----------



## plagueship (May 10, 2013)

banjo, fiddle, and guitar pretty decent, mando and accordion kinda basically. i recently built a washtub bass and just started screwing around with it


----------



## Erable (Nov 21, 2013)

Guitar, Mando, and Bass
I'm kind of plateuing on guitar though, or so it feels. I don't know what to play anymore, I know what I need to learn/get better at though. Any tips, or whatever?


----------



## enocifer (Nov 22, 2013)

I play acoustic guitar and harmonica, and I sing. I got blues, metal, hard rock, weird transcendental shit, some funny stuff (The Death Metal Blues) and even an Irish folk tune. All original material. Just me and my acoustic guitar. Free downloads, let me know what you think.

()


----------



## enocifer (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, why isn't my link showing up? I copy and paste it in there, and it's not there.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 22, 2013)

anything percussion. spoons, washboard, hand drums, bucket drums whatever really. harmonica, wooden flute and teaching myself the didgeridoo.


----------

